# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Nailbot, print art on your nails with your phone, instantly, Preemadonna, Silicon Valley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Preemadonna

twitter.com/TheNailbot

"Nailbot - The Smartphone Nail Art Printer" on Kickstarter

"Nailbot: Print Instant Nail Art With Your Phone" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Preemadonna's Nail Art Robot, The Nailbot: Now on IndieGoGo

Uploaded on Nov 5, 2015




> Preemadonna's invention, the Nailbot, is now crowdfunding on IndieGoGo. The Nailbot, a nail art printing robot, is built by girls, for girls. Express yourself with creative technology you'll love using.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nailbot: A ‘nail art’ robot that inspires creativity"

by Casey Schulz, Pree Walia
November 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Nailbot: instant nail art

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Preemadonna presents the Nailbot, a robot that prints art directly onto your fingernails.

----------


## Airicist

Print art onto your nails with preemadonna

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Preemadonna's Nailbot literally prints high-quality art directly onto your nails, making the style possibilities nearly limitless.

----------

